# How to heat press on Backpacks or Bookbags?



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

I have a hotronix auto clamshell 16x20 heat press and i wanted to know on how do i go about heat pressing vinyl transfers on backpacks? and Im having difficulties on doing this b/c some backpacks dont full zip all the way down and the metal of the zipper, do I heat press with a teflon sheet on top of it? I own a clam heat press and i wanted to know if anyone has good ideas like using cardboard or something?


----------



## FaithDenise (Apr 21, 2008)

The most logical way to do it isnt magic, but filling it to the point that the section to be pressed is portruted.. fill it with t shirts or pillow. enable the rest to be flattend out.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think you will have to build the print area up but I'm skeptical of pillows or similar just because you might get a wrinkle or crease that might interfere with adhesion.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a hat press to heat press backpacks,umbrellas, and gym bags .... JB


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

We have heat pressed onto sports/duffel bags, backpacks and golf bags. You have to have an area that unzips enough to lay on the press. We use the pads that Lou sells to put under it so the zipper doesn't get pressed.


----------



## fatkidlovescake (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you heat press a sports bag, polycanvas material? Planning on using rubberized vinyls.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

fatkidlovescake said:


> Can you heat press a sports bag, polycanvas material? Planning on using rubberized vinyls.


I have not done polycanvas. But possibly vinyl that would work on polyester? I would call the place where you bought the vinyl and ask them to be sure.


----------



## fatkidlovescake (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Lisa! may I ask what bag materials you've pressed on? If ever this job gets through, this will be our first. We just started last Nov.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

fatkidlovescake said:


> Thanks Lisa! may I ask what bag materials you've pressed on? If ever this job gets through, this will be our first. We just started last Nov.


I believe polyester and nylon. It is always a tricky situation, but if I am ever unsure, I always call Stahls or Imprintables to be sure and they are very helpful. I think the hardest part for me is always trying to find a way to get the bag area on the press and make sure it is level and stays there so I can press it! Good luck!


----------



## mcelso (Nov 26, 2019)

OMG what a nightmare order!!! I offered the Augusta ALL OUT GLITTER BACKPACK #1106 to a cheer group. Come to find out you can't embroider it because there is like cardboard sewn in the front pocket. The material is Giltter PU, and I can't find a vinyl to stick to it. What a disaster!!! Buyer be aware!!!


----------

